# the fish straightened a gaff



## Taldea

Buenas tardes a tod*o*s:
Mi traducción sobre peces continúa y sigue poniéndome en aprietos de vez en cuando. 
En esta ocasión, se trata de un salmón que ha picado y lucha como puede antes de ser capturado. 
Pongo el texto: 'Unable to leave the pool because the water had recently fallen, the thrashing fish leapt into the shallows, where it straigntened a gaff before a rock dropped repeatedly on its head subdued it'.
Mi traducción: 'Incapaz de abandonar el estanque porque el agua acababa de descender, el pez saltó a sacudidas/sacudiéndose hasta los bajíos, donde ** un arpón antes de que una roca lo golpeara repetidamente en la cabeza hasta someterlo'.
Me cuesta creer que el pez enfilara el arpón: Al contrario es más verosímil, claro. Y puede que se trate de un recurso literario pero también que yo no lo esté interpretando bien, así que os pido ayuda para dar sentido a esta batalla en que pierde mi favorito.

*¡¡*MUCHAS GRACIAS por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Un gaff no es exactamente un arpón, que se usa para pescar; es un garfio al extremo de un palo, y se usa para enganchar un pez grande ya pescado y sacarlo del agua. Aquí, el pez logró enderezar el garfio y zafarse.


----------



## Taldea

*¡¡¡*Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!! ¡Creo que ya comprendo! ¿O sea, que de hecho el pez enderezó el garfio, lo torció a fuerza de retorcerse (thrasting fish) y luego lo cazaron a golpes en la cabeza? ¿Crees que es así?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí exactamente. A veces el pescar no es fácil.


----------



## Taldea

No, desde luego... *¡*vaya escena! Confío en que siga sin ser fácil, Sprachliebhaber, que el ser humano es muy bestia...
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, que has dado mucho más que una palabra: *U*na imagen completa, no tenía la idea precisa. En tal caso, creo que dejaré así la traducción: 
'Incapaz de abandonar el estanque porque el agua acababa de descender, el pez saltó hasta los bajíos, donde enderezó a sacudidas un garfio antes de que una roca lo golpeara repetidamente en la cabeza hasta someterlo'. Me resulta, sin embargo, raro poner como sujeto 'roca': ¿*N*o te parece que sería más adecuado 'antes de que lo golpearan repetidamente con una roca hasta someterlo'? 
*¡¡*SALUDOS y MÁS GRACIAS!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, literalmente antes de que una roca, dejada caerle en la cabeza repetidamente, lo sometió.


----------



## Taldea

*¡¡*Estupendo!! *¡¡*Muchas gracias de nuevo, Sprachliebhaber!! Esta frase ha sido complicadilla, si no llega a ser por tu ayuda... SALUDOS.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En el argot piscatorio de Argentina al menos, ese *gaff* se denomina _bichero_.


----------



## Taldea

Hakuna!!! MIL PERDONES por mi demora!! Lo cierto es que no vi tu correo, tengo la bandeja de entrada hasta los topes con alertas varias -no con ayudas de traducción, ¡eh?- y ahora, haciendo limpieza, he visto tu comunicación.
Te agradezco muchísimo tu aclaración. En el diccionario de la RAE 'bichero' aparece. Aquí no lo he oído, la verdad, pero tomo nota por si aparece el término entre los pescadores de aquí que consulto y, en todo caso, les voy a preguntar específicamente por él, a ver si de hecho lo usan y una lega como yo no se entera...
MUCHAS GRACIAS de nuevo por tu aportación y tu ayuda. No te tomes a mal este despiste mío, por favor.

SALUDOS


----------



## Hakuna Matata




----------

